# iPod 3G, iPod 4G et lecture aléatoire...



## nantucket (25 Août 2004)

Salut à tous,

Ma question est très simple : depuis que le iPod 4G est sorti, je lis et j'entends dire ci et là que la fonction de lecture aléatoire est très pratique. :mouais:

Néanmoins, mon iPod 3G a également cette fonction, et je voudrais savoir s'il y a une différence particulière pour cette fonction entre le 3G et le 4G ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## nantucket (26 Août 2004)

Up !  :bebe:


----------



## Marcant (26 Août 2004)

Une lecture aléatoire a toujours la même fonction je crois ! :mouais:


----------



## myckmack (26 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Une lecture aléatoire a toujours la même fonction


Non. Sur le 3G, il y a deux options : aléatoire sur les morceaux ou sur les albums. Peut-être est-ce différent pour le 4G.


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Août 2004)

Sur le 4G c'est dispo à la racine des menus, alors que dans le 3G faut aller chercher dans les options


----------



## nantucket (26 Août 2004)

Et c'est la seule différence !?!   

Bon ben merci les gars pour les réponses !


----------



## myckmack (26 Août 2004)

nantucket a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est la seule différence !?!


Je ne sais pas : je n'ai qu'un 3G :love: .


----------



## Macben57 (1 Septembre 2010)

Je voudrais savoir  si ce serait possible de pouvoir échanger mon ipod touch 3g 32GB contre un ipod touch 4G sans payer le prix d'un neuf ?


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2010)

Tu déterres un post vieux de 6 ans pour ça ?

Echanger où ? à qui ?


----------

